

Request FaceBook New Message Invites - yarapavan
http://www.facebook.com/about/messages/

======
yarapavan
FAQ's: <http://www.facebook.com/help/?topic=new_messages>

Your email address will match your public username, for example:

Profile: facebook.com/username Email: username@facebook.com

